# Is It OK To Put Lizards in Plastic Storage Boxes?



## sweetmisery (Nov 2, 2007)

You know, the big ones with cover and wheels at the bottomw. Of course, minus the cover. Its just that I want to put them in sunlight, and its easier to transport them in and out the house there rather than an aquarium. Im just wondering if its safe to put there, I dont mind anyway, cuz I plan to just get an aquarium once theyre totally big.

Just wondering....

THANKS!


----------



## ZooRex (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't really understand, do you want to house a "lizard" in a bin or you want to transport it in one?

For long term housing it depends on the sp, "lizard" is pretty broad. You could get away with most gecko species cause there nocturnal. I've also seen beardies kept in large tubs, but they had lighting along with them. ~ Rex


----------



## Ted (Nov 3, 2007)

yep, though as mentioned above, lighting is important.
lizards[not geckos, being nocturnal] will need ultraviolet and/full spectrum lighting.


----------



## sweetmisery (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah for long term housing. Thats why I want to use those big plastic boxes cuz its easier(lighter) to bring them outside in sunlight. Cuz I realize having UVB lights costs a lot when I have to put a bulb for heat. And 15-30 mins a day outside aint bad, plus its better.


----------



## ZooRex (Nov 3, 2007)

You still haven't said what type of lizard you are talking about. If its nocturnal then you won't have to worry and would get away without giving it any natural sun. If its dayurnal, I would advise against it. 15-30min a day exposure to uvb is not that much and could lead to metabolic bone disease. ~ Rex


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Nov 3, 2007)

sweetmisery said:


> Cuz I realize having UVB lights costs a lot when I have to put a bulb for heat. And 15-30 mins a day outside aint bad, plus its better.


It IS bad, and it isn't better. That's nowhere near enough UVB to replicate a full day in the sunshine.

If you're getting a species that needs UVB, you're just going to have to suck it up and buy a bulb, that's part of the package.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Nov 3, 2007)

Agreed. 15 minutes outside is not at all equivalent to the 10-12 hour light schedule most UVB-requiring reptiles demand. What's more, bringing your lizard outside can be risky business unless the temperature is very similar to what they've been kept in indoors; temperature fluctuations and drafts especially are very detrimental.

UVB really isn't outrageously expensive and is simply part of owning most species of reptile. If you can not afford UVB, how do you expect to afford a lifetime of nutrition, vet bills, etc., not to mention setting up a proper vivarium?


----------



## Ted (Nov 3, 2007)

KingRex said:


> You still haven't said what type of lizard you are talking about. If its nocturnal then you won't have to worry and would get away without giving it any natural sun. If its dayurnal, I would advise against it. 15-30min a day exposure to uvb is not that much and could lead to metabolic bone disease. ~ Rex


lmao@dayurnal.


----------



## sweetmisery (Nov 3, 2007)

Keeping bearded dragons. Anyway my exotic animal vet, as well as some caresheet and a BD forums said that if you expose it to natural, unfiltered sunlight atleast 15-30 mins a day, you wouldnt need a UVB bulb, you still need a basking light though.


----------



## Ted (Nov 3, 2007)

sweetmisery said:


> Keeping bearded dragons. Anyway my exotic animal vet, as well as some caresheet and a BD forums said that if you expose it to natural, unfiltered sunlight atleast 15-30 mins a day, you wouldnt need a UVB bulb, you still need a basking light though.


getting it that much sun, while holding it, will be tough.
leaving it in the sun can kill it.
has to be a fine medium.


----------



## sweetmisery (Nov 3, 2007)

Ted said:


> getting it that much sun, while holding it, will be tough.
> leaving it in the sun can kill it.
> has to be a fine medium.


Thats why I want those plastic boxes. I can make a shelter for them in it while under the sun... or put them in an area where half is shaded. And unlike an aquarium, this wont really be heavy at all. Thats what I did with my reticulated python when it was still young, just wondering if it has any effects long term for lizards(bearded esp.) or if its harmless as an aquarium.


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 3, 2007)

i'd bite the bullet and buy the bulb. 

you also have to consider the risks of taking your pet outside. what about cold days, and days with bad weather? what about predators, pesticides, etc?

a bulb is usually only about $40, and the good ones come with a warranty. i had a bulb burn out early, and i got it replaced for free.


----------



## ZooRex (Nov 4, 2007)

> lmao@dayurnal.


Yeah sorry about that, was running out of the house and didn't have time to look it up. The correct term is diurnal.



> Thats why I want those plastic boxes. I can make a shelter for them in it while under the sun... or put them in an area where half is shaded. And unlike an aquarium, this wont really be heavy at all. Thats what I did with my reticulated python when it was still young, just wondering if it has any effects long term for lizards(bearded esp.) or if its harmless as an aquarium.


Retics don't need uvb to survive, they are nocturnal; all they need is a heat source to digest there food. Beardies need uvb, they are diurnal; uvb helps their bodys function naturally. Also, beardies are quite capable of jumping/climbing out of a plastic box, so you would need a lid. Which makes what you are trying to do totally pointless because plastic/glass filters out like 90% of all uvb rays. ~ Rex


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 4, 2007)

sweetmisery said:


> Keeping bearded dragons. Anyway my exotic animal vet, as well as some caresheet and a BD forums said that if you expose it to natural, unfiltered sunlight atleast 15-30 mins a day, you wouldnt need a UVB bulb, you still need a basking light though.


Just pay the 25.00 to buy the light its worth it. If you are not willing to pay for a light then you have no bussiness keeping these things.


----------



## sweetmisery (Nov 5, 2007)

Its not that I am not willing, but in my area, its like $60 each, but aside from that, as I said, I heard that direct sunlight is better, so if I can have the time and area to do so safely, why not? 

I use UVB for my green iguana and BTS, but for BD which is so docile that I can bring them anywhere, I dont mind putting them in sunlight.


----------

